# Looking for Tilapia



## hydestik (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anybody caught any Tilapia? I heard someone say the Trinity River up North, are they very common?


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, when you find them, let me know. I like to try catching some too.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

You can find tilapia in warm water lakes such as Fairfield and Martin Creek. Since they eat algae fishing them in a normal fashion doesn't work very well. Most people throw cast nets or shoot them with a bow. State law says you have to immediately disembowel any that you catch because TPWD doesn't want them spreading.


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

Gibbons Creek Reservoir is full of Talapia. The best way to catch all you want is with a bow and arrow.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Down around San Antonio it would be Braunig and Calaveras. CF?


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have caught them in a cast net at lake houston,good cut bait for trout line


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to live around Austin and we would always catch them in Lake Travis... Caught some really big ones bowfishing and castnetting 2-3 lbs.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Good eatin' too!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Sam's sells it. It actually tasted ok here. But I know what you mean to catch the real thing. Just thought I'd post to it.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I dont know about catching them...*

But Fayette County Lake has a bunch. Was catfishing there about May, and saw beds up in shallow water...went over and was a mess of them all along the shoreline spawning. Beached the boat and at any one time you could see 15 or 20 swimming around in groups of 3 or 4. There was dinner plate size beds every few feet for 50 yds or so. Most looked to be about 14" long and pretty "tame"...I even scooped up one in a landing net! LOL I didnt try to catch them, but would have been like "shooting fish in a barrel" if you had a bow. Most were in about 12" of water.

PS....it helps to answer someones' question if you have a location of where you live on your profile. A lot of members are from all over Texas...and is easier to answer a question if you mention an area or have it on your profile!

Later
R3F


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I watched an episode the show "dirty jobs" with mike rowe about farm raised tilapia. The use those fish to eat the poop of the more desirable fish in the fish farms. Then they sell them to us to eat...yum yum!

I have since stopped eating them...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you eat chicken....pork.... catfish..... ?

Fayette co. lake is full of tilapia....btw


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard theres alot in lake houston


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Theres quite a few in lake houston. I've caught them in cast nets where creeks enter the lake.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

lake bryan has a bunch if you can get away from all the jetskis


----------



## deckman (Apr 24, 2007)

My son-n-law caught one in a castnet in Lake Travis a few years ago at Cypress Creek park while trying to catch shad. It was huge, 5 or 6 lbs. We didn't know what it was so threw it back. Talked to a buddy that scuba dives out there & said travis has lots of them.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

San Marcos river....they are pretty numerous, as well as plecos that have been introduced.


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

In winter you can have alot of fun catching them on rod and reel in Ben's Branch just up from Lake Houston in Kingwood. I've gotten them to 4lbs on small garden worms and Rooster Tail spinners. They're great fighters. I guess in winter there is less vegetation and they become somnewhat carnivorous and hit worms and spinners. I've even gotten them on cut shad and small crayfish.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Gibbons Creek


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> lake bryan has a bunch if you can get away from all the jetskis


Bryan Utilities Lake does have some monster tilapias. I caught around a 4lber on a Rapala Shad Rap near the warm water discharge.

I hadn't thought about that place since college.


----------

